# Who remembers the Animal Crossing Movie fandub by Batwing231/Shift?



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 11, 2014)

Does anybody remember that project? It came to an abrupt end when Batwing mysteriously disappeared. It was a great dub. Does anybody even know what happened to that guy? I would go to the VoiceActingAlliance board to ask, but seeing as I'm not even a voice actor, they'll just kick me out.


----------



## sapphpie (Mar 11, 2014)

The guy stopped working on it. Honestly it was a huge project to take on. Probably got tied down with work, or had trouble getting lines from the cast. It happens.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

Yes, but what makes it odd is that he didn't leave a single trace on the internet. Nobody knows where he is or what he does or if he's even alive.


----------



## Waluigi (Mar 12, 2014)

Creepypasta time twiggy thinks


----------



## Sir Takoya (Mar 12, 2014)

Didn't it get removed from youtube?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish he had continued doing it - he was doing an amazing job.


----------



## Mercedes (Mar 12, 2014)

May I have a link?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Mar 12, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> May I have a link?



http://www.veoh.com/watch/v7075422KmSWqxXG Voila


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

I do wonder what happened to the guy... It really is a mystery. After he quit the project, he disappeared from the internet entirely. Did he pass away without anybody knowing about it? Does anybody here go on the VoiceActingAlliance vBulletin board? Maybe we could ask around there, as he used to go there often...


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 12, 2014)

Also, I blame Batwing for my sudden obsession for Meowth, lol.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Mar 17, 2014)

This deserves to be bumped.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a plan to make an account in the VoiceActingAlliance board, where Batwing used to go, and then ask around if anybody at all knows what happened to Batwing/Shift. Though I'm scared they'll yell at me because the only reason I came was to ask about Batwing and not actually do anything about voice acting. What do you guys think?


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Apr 19, 2014)

Guys...? 

I'm gonna go ahead and do it anyway. Challennge accepted.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (May 9, 2014)

Alright, so I made a profile on VoiceActingAlliance, but I still haven't received the confirmation e-mail that will activate it. I e-mailed them, and I still haven't gotten a reply from them. I think I might e-mail them again... *Sigh*...


----------



## Boidoh (May 9, 2014)

I've heard of it before, but I looked around and couldn't find anything.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 10, 2014)

I remember seeing it and waiting for the last few parts to be released but they never came. This was about the time I had gotten real excited for City Folk having skipped Wild World. Shame 'cause it was a pretty good dub. Same thing happened to a dub I was watching of Arashi no Yoro Ni (One Stormy Night) shortly after, it was good and only had a few parts left to dub but it went "pay to view the dubbed movie" and I never heard anything on it afterwards again.


----------



## JimmyJacobAC (May 11, 2014)

It was a great dub, but I had an issue with Ai's voice. The VA tried to simulate a typical anime-dub Japanese little girl's voice when I think it would have been better for Ai's voice to be the VA's regular voice pitched up. I'm sure if some other movie gets released (Doubtful. Even with multiple games, how many stories can you make with Animal Crossing?) that someone will dub it all the way through. There's a lot of talent on the Internet just waiting to be put to use.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (May 12, 2014)

JimmyJacobAC said:


> It was a great dub, but I had an issue with Ai's voice. The VA tried to simulate a typical anime-dub Japanese little girl's voice when I think it would have been better for Ai's voice to be the VA's regular voice pitched up. I'm sure if some other movie gets released (Doubtful. Even with multiple games, how many stories can you make with Animal Crossing?) that someone will dub it all the way through. There's a lot of talent on the Internet just waiting to be put to use.


I'm sure there's all kinds of stories you could write. Animal Crossing is a perfect fit for a lighthearted comedy Slice of Life-type deal, I'd think. It worked with Nichojou and Lucky Star and countless others. It can be done!


----------



## kwark (Jul 21, 2014)

It's a shame this fandub never got finished. All the voices were spot on.

But there is a new Animal Crossing the movie fandub on the way. It looks very promising https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtBTO_zYNQ


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jul 21, 2014)

I particularly love that the packages Ai gets are way too tall and if one fell it would kill her instantly. Classic Nintendo humor.


----------



## Bcat (Jul 21, 2014)

I remember it. I remember it well. It was actually really _reeeeeaaaaalllyyyy_ good. _Especially_ for a fandub.


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 21, 2014)

Haven't heard of it until now! Sounds pretty good, sad that it never got finished.



kwark said:


> It's a shame this fandub never got finished. All the voices were spot on.
> 
> But there is a new Animal Crossing the movie fandub on the way. It looks very promising https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtBTO_zYNQ



Their site says that it's 98% done with production in making it, YESSS!!


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jul 22, 2014)

Edit: NVM I was wrong.. Forget what I said..


----------



## spCrossing (Jul 22, 2014)

It's a shame that fandub is gone, but there's another one going on and it's really good.

Can't wait to see how it all turned out, since it's almost done.


----------



## Silhouette (Oct 14, 2014)

I'm the producer of the new fan-dub and it's complete! I will post it here very soon


----------

